# chasing cars?



## KTM450SX (Dec 28, 2007)

My pups started to act like he is going to chase cars when we are walking. Only if they are going 35+mph.. his head pops up and he starts running (he is on a leash though so he cant go anywhere)

Birds, cats, dogs...he looks at but doesnt want to chase them until after they meet.

What should I do? anything yet? or is he just being a curious puppy? (3.5 months old about)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I would keep him on a strong leash at all times while outdoors. Others might have some training suggestions but whatever you do don't let him get loose. 
Rosa


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: his head pops up and he starts running (he is on a leash though so he cant go anywhere)


Timing is everything, and in this situation, you should be redirecting him and getting his attention just after his head pops up and BEFORE he starts to run.

And this is for anything that may get his attention so you can test your ability to get it back. And though you may have to use a pop on the leash to get his attention, I would then NOT do the 'bad dog no car thing'.............

Instead, it would be ALL about how wonderful he is that he looked at me is coming to me and LOOK (way better than the silly car) his reward is a slab of chicken or a rousing game of tug.!!!!!

So he's going to prefer to listen, learn, focus and pay attention to you. Cause the value of you is much higher than the squirrel/rabbit/car he that caught his eye.

Rember, timing timing timing. And the reward needs to be high to be more valuable than the prey drive/chase drive that's starting to kick in. BTW, if you use a tug toy as your reward, that is ALSO using his prey/play/chase drive.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My dog is chasing cars as well when we walk. This really scares me. I am trying act as if passsing cars are no big deal and keep going but it's so hard when the dog is lunging and barking. Treats don't help. It's like she is possessed.


----------



## KTM450SX (Dec 28, 2007)

Today I walked him a little at lunch, I didnt look at anything exept straight ahead and I just kept walking. He saw some kids but ignored them, he ignored the cars too he tried to stop to look at them but noticed I wasnt stopping so he followed. Usually he gets all wound up and wants to go meet any person he sees.

Hes doing very good on the leash, I havnt even tugged it he will just hit the end of it on his own and stop and wait, or he will walk by my feet. Hopefully I can keep him ignoring cars.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: but it's so hard when the dog is lunging and barking. Treats don't help. It's like she is possessed.


That is because you are LATE! Once your dog has reacted, then you can only react to his 'reaction' so you are behind and there is ZERO training, just you trying to manage him and control. No training there, you are just trying to hang onto the end of the leash.

Is would appear to me your dog is bored and lunging at cars is fun fun fun! Barking is fun fun fun! and dragging a screaming owner, well, maybe there's a bit of fun in that to. Being corrected, leash jerked, etc, not fun.......

So if you can instead look at this as a new training skill you have to develope. You have to use real treats (not dog treats). You need a hungry dog (free feeding means 'forget using food for treats') and you need to have both a leadership AND a fun role in your dog's life. So they want to watch you, want to listen to you, and choose to follow you rather than go their own (more fun?) direction?

So if you have to increase your distance from the road for a while. Practice 'attention' GAMES when the cars are so far off you know your dog will listen. And I mean GAMES. Make it so much fun to listen and look at you (whether by toys treats both) that the cars aren't giving them the 'reward' instead.

If the most fun my dog has on their walks is the rousing game of 'tug mom while chasing cars' then my dog will continue to do so. If I can make a new and more fun game with me being a part of it, than I choose to do so.

And though this article http://www.flyingdogpress.com/onldagg.html talks about on lead aggression, the behaviors are dogs show and how we have to react are VERY similiar to your car chasing situation.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I totally agree with MaggieRoseLee's post. TIMING is essential. I have the same problem with my GSD. We are getting better at it but still needs a lot of improvement. Romy lunges at the cars and barks furiously at them. It's both scary and embarrassing because the people in the cars must think I have a crazy, aggressive dog when he is quite the contrary. I can see these people literally cringe in their cars!
When I see a car approaching I immediately put him in sit and give slight tugs at his prong collar to break the fixation. If he obeys then I treat him with quick back rubs and a pat on his head. It is working for me. Slowly but surely. But yes, timing is essential. You need to correct the behaviour way ahead of time. Don't wait for the car to be right in front or right behind you.
If anybody has any odther helpful ideas please post!!!
regards,
Debbie


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My problem is to get the dog to focus on what I am saying. I have tried to ignore the car and go in the other direction. Jumping up and down and talking in a high pitched voice to a dog in a public place just feels awkward.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i also have a dog who is fixated by cars. i have found jumping and getting excited trying to attract her attention is only getting her more excited.
maggie is right, if you get their attention before it happens, put them in a sit, or down, get their focus on you and give a highly valued treat., toy, whatever, speaking softly and calmly to them so as not to raise the excitment level. they react to the tone of your voice in situations as well, so being calm, but assertive is a big player here. 
alot of it also depends on the personality of your dog. my dog is HIGHLY excitable, so unless i want her to tare through an agility track, or some type of work, i like to work on calmness in our everyday life. there is a time and place for everything. 

debbie


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

DHau, what's happening is you are having to focus on what your dog is doing wrong because you are overwhelmed right now. Once you start making strides on this it's about replacing a bad behavior BEFORE IT HAPPENS by something you want your dog to do that you can reward it for. For instance, instead of the leash pops and corrections for the lunging and barking at cars, if BEFORE that happens you get your dog to sit and look at you so you can be rewarding for that as the car passes by.

What is really going on it this is testing your ability to train and work with your dog with distractions. Really, the cars are just a distraction.

Only because you don't have a great existing foundation in your general obedience with distractions, you don't have a chance when a HUGE FUN DISTRACTION of the moving cars is going on. 

DOG CLASSES!!! And a great set would be a huge help. I go to classes as long as I have to. And the further along with the classes we go, a great instructor is also upping THE DISTRACTIONS while giving us the 'tools' to continue to teach our dogs to work thru them in a positive and productive way. First we learn the behavior and can do it well in the normal class environment, and then the DISTRACTIONS start! Dog treats all over the floor and our dog needs to 'leave it' and keep heeling. Dogs are in a 'sit/stay' and the instructor walks past bouncing a tennis ball in front of us. Dogs are all in a 'sit/stay' one is pulled out of the line and ALLOWED TO GO CHASE THE BALL while the other dogs have to stay in their 'sit/stay'. And on and on and on!!!!

I love how the instructors help with my timing!!!


----------

